

Pelican Books: Online reading experience - avamink
http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2014/november/pelican-books-online

======
frejakolgg
This looks amazing. It was about time for the publishing world to bring
disruptive ideas onto the table. From what I understand, you will be able to
read your books on all devices which is definitely something that appeals to
me (I hate Kindles!) Will explore the website a bit more - I see you can also
read the first chapter for free.

~~~
Turing_Machine
What commonly used device doesn't have a Kindle app?

~~~
latoyajackson
I think the appeal of this is that the books are enhanced, visuals, pictures,
diagrams in full colour and optimised for the web, etc. - something an .epub
file will never achieve.

~~~
Turing_Machine
I don't really want my books "enhanced".

Standard epub handles full color illustrations just fine, by the way.

------
peapicker
Looks great, except the fading of the main part of the screen when the
footnote displays. Gets annoying fast.

------
whitten
Isn't Stephen King an author for Pelican books ?

